# Wedding reception ideas near west chester pa ?



## gjhardt (Jan 31, 2008)

Any suggestions for a large wedding reception at reasonable price near this area.

Daughter getting married in August.  We live a couple of hours away.  Have been doing lots of research online but would appreciate any and all suggestions.

she plans on 200 and we would like to keep it reasonable but looks like that might be hard with a nice sit down dinner


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 31, 2008)

Chadd's Ford Inn would be lovely for a rehearsal dinner.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 31, 2008)

I once went to a lovely wedding at the Philadelphia College of Physicians (in Philadelphia). Very elegant. (Mutter Museum is downstairs and the banquet room is upstairs-- just in case you were wondering why anyone would want to have their wedding reception amongst such things!)

Villanova University has banquet hall facilities. That would be about 20 minutes or so from West Chester. 

I'll ask my sister for more suggestions. She lives in West Chester.


----------



## lamb (Jan 31, 2008)

Depends on the definition of reasonable.  I have no idea what the costs may be for a wedding event but venues that we have been to for other formal events include Dupont Country Club (don't need to be a member as far as I know) and the Mendenhall Inn.  Kennett Country Club and Concord Country Club could also hold that capacity.  All are close in proximity to West Chester, PA.  Chadds Ford Winery holds events but I believe that the catering is brought in from elsewhere.


----------



## lamb (Jan 31, 2008)

One other comment regarding one of the earlier posts...If I am thinking of the correct restaurant, Chadds Ford Inn was closed, renovated extensively and reopened about a year ago as Brandywine Prime.   

Harry's Savoy Grill in DE also has a lovely ballroom. West Chester PA is not far from this location either.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 31, 2008)

I went to Google Maps and entered "Reception halls in West Chester, PA".  Greystone Hall looks REALLY nice.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 31, 2008)

August is only 7 months away. It could be very hard to even find a place.


----------



## gjhardt (Jan 31, 2008)

Pat,

I know I don't have a lot of time that's why I am depending on the tuggers for help.

thanks to everyone, keep the suggestions coming please.

gloria


----------



## liborn2 (Jan 31, 2008)

How about Dover Downs DE...they have wedding info at this website:

www.doverdowns.com/hotel/event-planning/delaware-weddings

Or Ocean City MD...had my 50th Birthday party at Seacrets..its a Jamaican nightclub that does weddings as well...food was excellent...
seacrets.com/food/foodhi.htm

Good Luck.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just spoke to my sister. She recommends:

Merion Tribute House (beautiful, but may not be able to accommodate 200 guests)

Villanova Conference Center (would be her pick)

Radnor Hotel (lovely)

Duling Kurtz House (charming, old fashioned)

Dilworthtown Inn (best food & service, probably most expensive)

Simon Pearce Restaurant (glass-blowing on premises)

The Mendenhall (near Longwood Gardens)

She also said Philadelphia Magazine had a wedding issue recently and may be of assistance.

Good luck!


----------



## gjhardt (Feb 1, 2008)

Arlene,

Going down tomorrow to look at places, will add some of these.  I can't thank you enough.

Gloria


----------

